# Proposed changes ?



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

http://ohiodnr.gov/news/post/2018-2019-small-game-and-migratory-bird-hunting-seasons-proposed
_*increasing the hen mallard, black duck and pintail daily bag limit from one to two*_;
These are proposed changes only but in my opinion I hope the black duck limit is kept at 1. I sure haven't seen a Great increase in black numbers especially compared to 80's- 90's numbers.
Any thoughts ? Seeing higher numbers of blacks in your area?
Good luck and Good hunting!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

We see good numbers of blacks . Especially later in the year . There's a couple river spots we hunt that when it gets cold it's 50% black ducks . I don't see a prob. Stinks that this year the pintail limit was one as there was a buttload around . 
The hen mallard limit of 2 ....I don't really care . Most states have a 2 hen limit , and Ohio kills way less mallards than Illinois , Missouri , Arkansas , etc . And they get to kill 2 .


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

We also see a good number of blacks in my area but it depends on your location. Had a guy from Missouri over for the holidays that got one and you'd thought he shot a 300 class bull elk! Said they never see them. It's going on his wall.
Hens I try to avoid shooting so it doesn't bother me but I agree with Carpn, there was a buttload of pins this year!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-in...d-ohio-hunter/post/black-ducks-are-ohio-bound
Everything I read seems to indicate black duck numbers have declined steadily since 1964 and I can not locate any info that indicates any upswing in numbers recently .
Over the years I've kept a log of ducks killed , date , species. and sex----only about 12 percent of our mallards bagged are hens but nearly 50 percent of our blacks bagged are hens. The black duck is distinctively different from other ducks because they are nearly impossible to sex on the wing. Most hunters selectively harvest drake mallards over hen mallards and Imo increasing the hen mallard bag limit up to two birds would not have the same impact as would increasing the black duck limit to two birds. Just seems like a bad idea to me. We'll see !
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Leave the duck numbers alone and increase the goose limit.


----------



## H2ofowl (Jun 7, 2010)

The Atlantic Flyway were the majority of the black ducks reside was two last year. Michigan and Ohio are the only two states in the Mississippi Flyway that have a large population of blacks. Increasing the bag limit to two will not have too much effect on the population as most of our black ducks come from the Atlantic Flyway. That is supported by band reports.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

It's just like the 2 can limit, we don't see enough black ducks to make a big difference. As for the the 2 hen mallards, go north of the boarder and they shoot 6 without thinking about it and it has not hurt the population.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

ducknut141 said:


> It's just like the 2 can limit, we don't see enough black ducks to make a big difference. As for the the 2 hen mallards, go north of the boarder and they shoot 6 without thinking about it and it has not hurt the population.


Yaah, what Ringmuskie said!!!!


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Yaah, what Ringmuskie said!!!!


we saw a lot more blacks this year, we didnt shoot any, thought we would leave them alone to get more numbers..I have lobbyed for years to increase goose limits, akin to beating your head against the wall. I have state and federal permits to shoot, but they hold me to 3 daily, except on airport property.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

H2ofowl said:


> The Atlantic Flyway were the majority of the black ducks reside was two last year. Michigan and Ohio are the only two states in the Mississippi Flyway that have a large population of blacks. Increasing the bag limit to two will not have too much effect on the population as most of our black ducks come from the Atlantic Flyway. That is supported by band reports.


 I agree most of the black ducks are in the Atlantic flyway but nearly 90% of the Pintails are in the Pacific flyway and Mississippi flyway hunters probably aren't effecting the population greatly but the limit is often restricted as their numbers trend downwards.
I just can't see anything positive about Increasing the limit on the black duck here but I'm no wildlife biologist 
I'll probably still limit myself to just a couple each season anyway.
Good luck and good Hunting !


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I have been lucky enough to hunt waterfowl in some of the best places in the country. I have my own limits on what I shoot, and hen's are on my no shoot list. One of my favorite places is The Delmarva Marsh. Beautiful place, and the number of species is a sight to see. I'm not a trophy hunter, but, when I am in an area where the birds are plenty and on the legal side, I am not opposed of taking a new bird.


----------

